# Fatal Exception OE at 0028:FF02847B



## nhawkmd (May 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am attempting to install windows 98 on a Compaq Presario 2500 Laptop. The laptop had Windows XP Home Edition on it but it would start up and go to the point right before the desktop and then stop. I figured I could install 98 and then upgrade to XP afterwards. It went thru the entire download and when it started 98, I got the dreaded Fatal Exception error listed above. So now I have a laptop that won't do anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

hi, and welcome..
Can you get into Safe mode? tap f8 on start-up
If you can at command prompt..type scanreg /fix
Let us know...


----------



## nhawkmd (May 19, 2005)

Hello again,
I got it to go into safe mode and followed your instructions. It said the registry was repaired. Now when it gets to the "searching for plug and play" it goes to the same fatal error. When I hit a key, the message disappears but the puter is locked up. Any ideas?


----------

